# .223wssm



## larry richards (Jan 3, 2007)

I am new to predator hunting and looking for my first varmint rifle.

The ballistics on the 223wssm are impressive and slightly better than the 22-250. I haven't seen any comments or opinions on the .223wssm and would like some advice from experienced hunters/shooters on this cal.

I am also considering the .204 but have been told by some that it is a little light for coyotes. Would appreciate experienced comments on this cal also. Thanks


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i have never shot own but im sure its a good round. only bad thing is the price of the shells compared to 223 or 22-250. if you reload it shouldnt be to bad.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Having seen a few WSM's fail to feed under "field conditions", I'd be hard pressed to consider an even shorter case with that diameter. It's also very difficult for reloaders to duplicate the factory velocities that are obtained with factory WSM/WSSM ammo.

That means when all is said and done if you're reloading you have a case that is more expensive to buy than the 22-250, can't be made to outperform the 22-250 with handloads, and has proven feeding problems. Seeing the upside of the WSSM's has been difficult for me.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:

Also GREATLY reduced barrel life compared to the .22-250 or even the .220 Swift.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Well.........I've owned maybe five or six 22-250s and the same amount of 220 swifts, you could through in a few others calibers from a 218 bee to a 308 and most everything in between. 
Oh yeah, I own a 223 WSSM also. In my opinion it's an awsome coyote killer using the 64 gr "factory" bullet. The rifle is a Winchester Mod. 70 Stealth that shoots 5 shot groups a little under an inch at a 100, I'm not real happy with the rifle itself and the way it shoots though I've never had a feeding problem with it.

I've probably killed 70 or so coyotes in the last year or so with it, it knocks them dead in there tracks everytime. As far as reloading goes I can't say except I hear you can load 40 gr bullets way over 4000 fps, something I don't care about anyways. 
I bought 200 rounds of factory ammo so I could re-load, I don't think I'll have any problems with the 64 gr bullets because that well be all I'll re-load. The factory bullets go 3600 fps, if I get close to that I'll be happy.

If I shoot out the barrel of this 223 WSSM using 64 gr bullets going 3600 fps I'll give you the rifle. Burning out barrels is not an easy thing to do with modern day rifles unless you reload them to go 4500fps. .17s go over 4000 fps, 204s go 4225fps and there are more, how is a 55 gr 223 WSSM bullet going 3850 going to burn out a barrel? Maybe in 20 years it could for the average guy.

Larry Richards, to be honest, I don't think it's the right round to start off with for the new guy. If I was you I'd go with the 22-250, over all you'll never find a better all around predator-varmint hunting round, except for maybe the old Swift. I always say this and it's true.....Most of the real serious predator hunters use 22-250s.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I've never shot a WSM as they are called and don't have any opinions on them except that I think they are alot like fishing lures in that they probably catch more fishermen than fish. Seems that the manufacturers made them to sell more guns and ammo to hunters when they already have comparable rifles (just with longer actions). All the factory ammo I have seen at the stores for these "short mags" seems well overpriced. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Virtually all of the WSM's and WSSM's are simply another guise of something that already exists, ballistically speaking. If you have a genuine need for a very short action rifle, they will fill the bill nicely. If you are a person who wants one of everything available, there you go. The fact is, the varmint has never been whelped that will know the difference between being shot with one of the short wonders or the old tried and true .22-250. Another one of the perks of living in this great country of ours is HAVING THE ABILITY TO MAKE A CHOICE. Great Britain, Austrailia, France, not so much. Go ahead and fill the gun cabinet pard. New guns are fun! Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:

I'm just agreeing with everybody today!

:sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Hell, don't do that Ren 7400, , if everybody agreed this would be a very boring world. :wink: 
I just got my Varmint Hunters Magazine in the mail today and it has an article in it about speeds of a 40 gr 223 WSSM. Seems they have it going 4600fps, that's faster then a SR 71 lol, what else can do that? 
50 rounds of that through the barrel and yes you would need a new one


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

Danny B said:


> I just got my Varmint Hunters Magazine in the mail today and it has an article in it about speeds of a 40 gr 223 WSSM. Seems they have it going 4600fps, that's faster then a SR 71 lol, *what else can do that?*


a 22-6mm can


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

22-6mm barrel life

abut 20 rounds

:-?



> what else can do that


.17-06

:sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

For sale, two rifles only fired once.

.17-460 WM ................. 15,000 FPS
.14-700 Nitro Express..... 25,000 FPS


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:lol:

There really is such as a .17-06 it a wildcat built somewhere is Europe, don't know the particulars about it, but I beleive they were building them on 1903 Springfield actions. Buddy of mine started to buy one, he dosen't reload so he asked me If he bought the rifle would I form his brass and load his ammo. I said sure, bout 20 rounds should do. :wink:


----------

